# Peg Leg recipe?



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I had the stuffed grouper at Peg Legs Pete's the other day. It was grouper stuffed with breaded crab. 

Over the top of the fish they had some type of sauce or glaze. It was light yellow/brown in color. It seems like a pretty common topping that they put on fish, as I've had it at other places.

Does anyone know what this is called or know how to make it?

Also, how is that breaded crab prepared? I would really like and try to recreate this because I have tons of grouper in my freezer and really liked this recipe. Maybe I can bribe one of the Peg Leg cooks.

Thanks


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you want Michele to take a look at it? She kills me because she can usually taste something and come pretty close on the first try.


----------



## Viking 71 (Jan 12, 2009)

I never eat fish at restaruants because their fish is generally not as good and fresh as mine. I would guess the sauce on the fish was Hollondaise sauce which you can get in the spice isle of the grocery. It comes in a packet (made by Knorr of McCormick)which you mix with butter and milk (don't use skim milk. whole milk works best). For the crab, I would recomend visiting the food network site and type in crab stuffing and they should have several recipies for you.

Good Luck.


----------

